# Congratulations to the World Champion Washington Nationals ...WELL PLAYED sirs !



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

I didn't watch any of it, but cool that they set a record for road wins/home loses.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 2, 2019)

The oldest average aged team shows alot about what it takes to win it all


----------

